# What Breed is She?



## shashaa01 (8 mo ago)

I found the poor thing outside all alone yesterday. I don't know how many weeks she is, but she is eating dry food and drinking water. I had to take her in! She's adorable, calm, and so sweet. What breed of cat is she, and will she be short or long haired? I'm still thinking of names, but I was thinking Jade. Suggestions are definitely open


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd say a domestic semi longhair mix. Real cutie. x Not to be a downer but, has she been checked for a chip in case she escaped from home? Someone may be looking for her.


----------



## Revi (8 mo ago)

Ah, how cute she is


----------

